# Blocker



## dr (Jan 17, 2005)

When pheasant hunting, what does a "blocker" do?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

He generally tries to tackle any rooster that runs to the end of the field.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Field Hunter said:


> He generally tries to tackle any rooster that runs to the end of the field.


I am picturing Sylvester Stallone in Rocky trying to catch that chicken! Could you imagine trying to catch a wild ringnecked pheasant! Hilarious!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

dr, you can see why ND is in its current situation. Blockers guard the opposite end of the cover that is being walked by the drivers. Blockers ususally do the shooting as the game is driven into them, or turn it back into the walkers.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

AKA Posters...They seldom work unless you are driving them into a narrow piece of cover...Even then, a smart Rooster finds away out!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ok, sorry for the answer. We sometimes use blockers when the cover is narrow enough but when it's wide we'll push them to the end with out the blocker. Some get away but there are usually enough that hold well for some good shots where the cover ends.

We don't get a lot of time to perfect this...we usually wait until the more difficult hunting during waterfowl season is over then we pursue the easier upland game.


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

blockers AKA posters can be really helpful when pushing tree rows with crp or some other feeding crop in between them they do most of the :sniper: at the end


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> We don't get a lot of time to perfect this...we usually wait until the more difficult hunting during waterfowl season is over then we pursue the easier upland game.


WAR. The die is cast, the glove is down. It is only difficult for those stuck in the mud or swimming for shore. Upland hunters hunted ducks before they knew better.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I was wondering how long it would take!

Ever see a honker sitting in the ditch!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Field Hunter, SHAME ON YOU! I am getting out my Voodoo doll kit and will have a perfect mold of you in a matter of moments! You should be feeling my needles by the end of the day!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You should hear what he says about you upland guys when you aren't listening!!!!  :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I declare victory. I'm pulling out of Iraq.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't know about you Fargo, MN residents. Yep, that's right, us central and western Nodaker's consider you fellas Minnesotan's anyways. I think we should charge you NR fees ! :beer: :jammin: :toofunny:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Remmi, Whenever you want to quit ditch hunting let me know, We'll get you out and show you some real hunting!!!!  

Damn, that sounded a lot like deliverance didn't it....."You got a pretty mouth"!!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

You never know, if my fiance' gets her way we'll be living in Fargo/W.Fargo/Harwood shortly after our wedding! :wink:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Careful Remmi & I, when you cross the James River some believe that the air affects the brain cells causing a metamorphosis that makes you unwelcome in parts of the state!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I know. I think we should have lisence plates that designate the city/county/area you are from. That way, when I pull into a farmers yard they dont' ask me if I'm from Fargo!

I have actually had a couple of farmers ask me where I was from and when I said Minot (at the time) they said they didn't like guys from Fargo out there! :eyeroll:


----------



## 1littlefeather (Mar 5, 2003)

Everyone knows duck hunting is for those that can't get out the boat. Whenever you grow up take up the mans sport of upland hunting with dogs and no blocker :beer: CHEATERS>


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

Upland is the way to go. You work for your birds you dont sit in a blind and call them to you. Makes you feel better when you shoot a pheasant because you know that you and your dog worked hard for that birds.


----------

